# Integral gyuto with thuya burr lapis lazuli inlay



## Jmcc (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey guys
240×52 integral full tang gyuto
Crushed lapis lazuli inlay
Work pony grind
3.4 mm above heel with big taper
I'll have more specs up on the for sale post


----------



## Michi (Nov 20, 2019)

Very classy!


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks michi


----------

